# Fil bouffé par le chat...



## Vick (29 Juin 2006)

Voilà comment ça s'est passé : il y a environ un mois, j'ai laissé mon iBook seul dans le salon avec le chat psychopathe d'une copine... 

A mon retour :afraid:, horreur malheur, la bête avait méchamment mordu le câble du malheureux, dénudant les fils à un endroit, là où le câble est le plus fin, entre l'ordi et l'adaptateur. Donc, quelques micro-fils sectionnés sont sortis, j'ai scotché le tout du mieux que je pouvais et j'ai attendu de voir les conséquences...

A priori... rien :mouais:, la batterie (changée en début d'année) se charge toujours à 100% sauf que, depuis quelques temps, je note que la charge ne tient pas, elle retombe progressivement (alors que l'ordi est sur secteur, bien sûr) à 98%...97%...pour stagner à 96%. 

Ma question est donc la suivante : avant de balancer le félin du haut du 4e étage et de faire signer devant huissier une reconnaissance de dettes à ma copine fauchée, puis-je être sûre que les deux événements sont liés ?? Je précise que mon chargeur est d'origine (il date de fin 2001) et qu'il pourrait aussi être victime de son âge avancé...  

Enfin bref, c'est con, ma batterie toute fraîche voit ses performances altérées par je ne sais quoi qui va m'obliger à courir les marchands de tapis pour trouver un chargeur d'occase pas trop bidon. Quelqu'un a un avis, messieurs-dames ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Marrant j'ai lu "BackCat est un facho" 

Je serais toi je le r&#233;parerais, pour enlever toute ambiguit&#233;. Tu le coupes &#224; l'endroit atteind et tu relies *proprement* les deux bouts par un bout de fil neuf ou directement (de pr&#233;f&#233;rence) &#224; l'aide de sucres ou mieux, au fer &#224; souder. Tu sauras alors qui est le coupable.

Mais en tous les cas, balance le chat


----------



## rubren (29 Juin 2006)

Salut,

Pas la peine de balancer le chat par la fenêtre du 4ème  , en plus il va retomber sur ses pattes et aller se balader dans le parc d'en face...:love: 

Il est souvent normal que la batterie n'affiche plus la capacité maximale, cela dépend en fait du nombre de cycles (chargement/déchargement) que la batterie a subie et à mon avis ton chargeur n'est pas en cause.

Il faut aussi penser à régulièrement faire un reétalonnage de la batterie comme l'indique la procédure dans le manuel (cela dépend des machines et de leurs batteries).

Sinon tu peux aussi télécharger CoconutBattery qui te donneras pleins d'infos sur le nombre de cycles que ta batterie a effectué, son age, sa capacité maximale etc....


----------



## Vick (1 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant j'ai lu "BackCat est un facho"
> 
> Je serais toi je le réparerais, pour enlever toute ambiguité. Tu le coupes à l'endroit atteind et tu relies *proprement* les deux bouts par un bout de fil neuf ou directement (de préférence) à l'aide de sucres ou mieux, au fer à souder. Tu sauras alors qui est le coupable.


J'disais justement à Paulo "Tiens, j'me ferais bien une p'tite soudure ce week-end..." 

Bah oui, des fois on s'emmerde alors qu'on pourrait passer une bonne soirée entre amis à regainer des fils et à s'échanger les fers dans une ambiance sympa... Le tout arrosé d'une bonne Tourtel bien fraîche _(après l'effort, le réconfort)_ ! 

Je vais y réfléchir, supermoquette !  



			
				 rubren a dit:
			
		

> Il est souvent normal que la batterie n'affiche plus la capacité maximale, cela dépend en fait du nombre de cycles (chargement/déchargement) que la batterie a subie et à mon avis ton chargeur n'est pas en cause.
> 
> Il faut aussi penser à régulièrement faire un reétalonnage de la batterie comme l'indique la procédure dans le manuel (cela dépend des machines et de leurs batteries).
> 
> Sinon tu peux aussi télécharger CoconutBattery qui te donneras pleins d'infos sur le nombre de cycles que ta batterie a effectué, son age, sa capacité maximale etc....


Oui, j'avais déjà lu des trucs, ici, sur Coconut et je me suis décidée à le télécharger. C'est pas mal du tout, en effet. Voilà ce que ça me dit : 


Pour une batterie (Apple) encore assez neuve, c'est pas terrible... On dirait que ça vient quand même du chargeur... :hosto: 

Supermoquette, tu peux m'ouvrir la fenêtre, stp ?


----------



## Marvin_R (1 Juillet 2006)

La capacité max de la batterie est vraiment variable. Mon MB en est à 15 cycles de recharge, et hier coconutBattery m'annonçait capa max actuelle : 5208mAh pour une capa max initiale de... 5200 mAh ! C'est pas de la bonne batterie ça ? 

Depuis que je l'ai, ma batterie oscille entre 5126 et 5184 mAh (dernière mesure), d'après les quelques relevés que j'ai fait.


----------



## majester la pince (6 Juillet 2006)

salut j'ai telecharger coconut j'ai clique sur la noix de coco mais il ne c'est rien passé comment installé ce logiciel merci


----------

